
How To: Kick Your Torrent Addiction With Usenet - _pius
http://gizmodo.com/5343260/how-to-kick-your-torrent-addiction-with-usenet?skyline=true&s=i
======
aw3c2
I am not sure what "kicking an addiction" means but in my case I managed to
reducing my _there are so many files, all free, I must have them all_ by
abandoning torrents mostly and getting a small block quota (never expiring
Gigabytes). Now I think before downloading and weigh in if I really want it
and if I could just multiple up the price a bit and normally buy it instead.

